# algae Blenny



## Milan'22 (Jan 26, 2008)

I've had a vlarge algae blenny for a few months now, he never eats the food I [ut in the tank, but he cleans the rocks and seems to be fine, however, today i saw him sitting in front of the glass (like he always does) and i looked at is stomach. Usually it looks big and inflated , but today it looks empty and sucked in he's acting regular but it seems odd.:fish::fish:


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Have you tried feeding him some algae wafers?


----------

